# Biblical Prophecies. Are You Ready?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Listen to this. Write down the verses read; read for yourself. Watch for His coming since it can't be too much longer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't normally have the attention span to watch 1 hr video's. At 1.5x he is still good and on the money. I was surprised to hear about a Christian in Congress.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

“...God did not give us Bible prophecy to scare us, but to prepare us.”

Amen to that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have complete faith and trust in my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have complete faith and trust in my Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.


Amen !


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quite honestly I didn't watch long enough to find out what I surmised earlier . . . he belongs to the pre-trib / Russia is the bad guy / yadda yadda yadda . . . group. Their main prophet wrote "The Late Great Planet Earth" . . . a volume not worth burning . . . so full of errors it isn't funny.

And he is shinnying up a prophetic tree that has no trunk in my opinion.

Most of prophecy is somewhat vague in the definitions it gives . . . locations it offers . . . and can be interpreted many ways.

There are a few defining moments in prophecy . . . Daniel and Revelation offer them . . . specifically the beast and the 3rd temple . . . all the rest is fluff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it. Don't mean the video.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Quite honestly I didn't watch long enough to find out what I surmised earlier . . . he belongs to the pre-trib / Russia is the bad guy / yadda yadda yadda . . . group. Their main prophet wrote "The Late Great Planet Earth" . . . a volume not worth burning . . . so full of errors it isn't funny.
> 
> And he is shinnying up a prophetic tree that has no trunk in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I tend to look at the King of the North, and the Kings of the East as very important. But there are a lot of things in Revelation, that are mind blowing. It is book that you have to read, and think hard about it what and what it means.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then there is the question of who is The King Of The North , and King Of The South.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Then there is the question of who is The King Of The North , and King Of The South.


Without getting bent out of shape, and ready to fight; I would say that Russia is the King of the North; Gog and Magog are Russia's confederates, and they constitute swarms of people, that border Russia.

It is fuzzy, but the war will be nuclear, and it will be big and bad. Persia is named as one of the allies of the King of the North, and Persia would be Iran. That is a safe bet, and they will have nukes, which is a safe assumption.

I will leave it at that, so that I don't get lost in the weeds.

https://bible.org/seriespage/10-king-north

PS: I agree with everything the preacher said in that video.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you read Danial 9, Matthew 24, Revelation 6 and draw a time line and put things in order as they happen... it is clear how the events fall...

The thing that will start the last 7 year period will be the confirming of a covenant (peace treaty?) with MANY for 1 seven

Danial 9 (Ref 1)

in the middle of that 7 will be the abomination that makes desolate Danial 9 (ref 1) Matthew 24 (Ref 2 )

The catching away of the elect will happen after the abomination Matthew 24 (ref 3)

lots of bad things will happen before the catching away Matthew 24

Gods wrath will be poured out AFTER the middle of the week and after the Elect (Christians) are caught up REF 4 Rev 6

-----------------------------

REF 1 https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Daniel 9&version=NIV
Dan 9 He will confirm a covenant with many for one 'seven.'[h] In the middle of the 'seven'_ he will put an end to sacrifice and offering. And at the temple[j] he will set up an abomination that causes desolation, until the end that is decreed is poured out on him.[k]"[l]

REF 2
matthew 24
15 "So when you see standing in the holy place 'the abomination that causes desolation,'[a] spoken of through the prophet Daniel-let the reader understand-

REF 3
30 "Then will appear the sign of the Son of Man in heaven. And then all the peoples of the earth[c] will mourn when they see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven, with power and great glory.[d] 31 And he will send his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of the heavens to the other.

REF 4
15 Then the kings of the earth, the princes, the generals, the rich, the mighty, and everyone else, both slave and free, hid in caves and among the rocks of the mountains. 16 They called to the mountains and the rocks, "Fall on us and hide us[f] from the face of him who sits on the throne and from the wrath of the Lamb! 17 For the great day of their[g] wrath has come, and who can withstand it?"_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dan 11:40 

And at the time of the end shall the king of the south push at him: and the king of the north shall come against him like a whirlwind, with chariots, and with horsemen, and with many ships; and he shall enter into the countries, and shall overflow and pass over.


What country fought like that in WWII ? What ethnic group is described as being a donkey of a man, that is always stirring up crap like saying death to Israel and being pushy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Quite honestly I didn't watch long enough to find out what I surmised earlier . . . he belongs to the pre-trib / Russia is the bad guy / yadda yadda yadda . . . group. Their main prophet wrote "The Late Great Planet Earth" . . . a volume not worth burning . . . so full of errors it isn't funny.
> 
> And he is shinnying up a prophetic tree that has no trunk in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Quite honestly.... pick and choose. 
I have a friend who ripped out everything Paul said. At least he is consistent, so I don't bother to argue with him.

Me? Eyes upward.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know if any have watched Pastor Dana Coverstone but here is his latest video.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Denton said:


> Me? Eyes upward.


Luke 21:28

And when these things begin to come to pass, then look up, and lift up your heads; for your redemption draweth nigh.


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

Matthew 24:29-31 “Immediately after the tribulation”, not before. Verse 30 Jesus appears in the clouds Verse31 the resurrection after the last trump.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

allen530 said:


> Matthew 24:29-31 "Immediately after the tribulation", not before. Verse 30 Jesus appears in the clouds Verse31 the resurrection after the last trump.


Goes hand in hand with Revelation 11 where the 7th trumpet blows and the kingdoms of this world have become the kingdoms of the Lord . . . and it is the time of the dead that they should be judged . . .

Yep . . . 1 Corinthians 15:52 In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed.

Just as simple as Paul wrote it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

inceptor said:


> I don't normally have the attention span to watch 1 hr video's. At 1.5x he is still good and on the money. I was surprised to hear about a Christian in Congress.


The vast majority of our Founding Fathers were devout Christians. Many are shocked to learn that the first Continental Congress sponsored the printing of America's first Bible:

From the Library of Congress: https://www.loc.gov/exhibits/religion/rel04.html



> The Continental-Confederation Congress, a legislative body that governed the United States from 1774 to 1789, contained an extraordinary number of deeply religious men. The amount of energy that Congress invested in encouraging the practice of religion in the new nation exceeded that expended by any subsequent American national government. Although the Articles of Confederation did not officially authorize Congress to concern itself with religion, the citizenry did not object to such activities. This lack of objection suggests that both the legislators and the public considered it appropriate for the national government to promote a nondenominational, nonpolemical Christianity.
> 
> Congress appointed chaplains for itself and the armed forces, sponsored the publication of a Bible, imposed Christian morality on the armed forces, and granted public lands to promote Christianity among the Indians. National days of thanksgiving and of "humiliation, fasting, and prayer" were proclaimed by Congress at least twice a year throughout the war. Congress was guided by "covenant theology," a Reformation doctrine especially dear to New England Puritans, which held that God bound himself in an agreement with a nation and its people. This agreement stipulated that they "should be prosperous or afflicted, according as their general Obedience or Disobedience thereto appears." Wars and revolutions were, accordingly, considered afflictions, as divine punishments for sin, from which a nation could rescue itself by repentance and reformation.
> 
> The first national government of the United States, was convinced that the "public prosperity" of a society depended on the vitality of its religion. Nothing less than a "spirit of universal reformation among all ranks and degrees of our citizens," Congress declared to the American people, would "make us a holy, that so we may be a happy people."


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

David Barton, founder of WallBuilders, produced the following video showing just how religious our Christian founders really were:






Here's the link to David's website. I've met the man and he's a humble servant of God: https://wallbuilders.com/


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Here's a video of Mike Huckabee interviewing David Barton. Very informative:


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes. I do believe we're VERY close to the end times as described in the Bible. Revelation promises that the Great Tribulation would last 7 years but for the sake of "the elect" (the chosen) those days will be shortened to 3.5 years (a time, times, and half a time). The book of Matthew promises that it will be "like the days of Noah." Noah's flood literally cleansed the entire earth of them who rejected God. Only one, single faithful family was "saved" during that tribulation and that was Noah and his immediate family. 

For them who believe in a "rapture" prior to the coming tribulation -- I like to remind them that Noah literally experienced his Great Tribulation but, because he prepared in advance through faith in God's Word, he was protected DURING that major event. The difference between his Tribulation and the Tribulation to come is that the earth was cleansed with water in his time. The future Tribulation will be a cleansing with fire. 

Prepare our hearts and minds in Christ. He and His angels are our ONLY hope. No man will save us. No amount of voting for the GOP will save us. Starting a third party won't save us. We can only be saved by faith and belief in Jesus Christ. There is no other "door" that will lead us to His Kingdom.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

allen530 said:


> Matthew 24:29-31 "Immediately after the tribulation", not before. Verse 30 Jesus appears in the clouds Verse31 the resurrection after the last trump.


Amen my friend! Christians have been experiencing tribulations since the time of Christ and forward throughout history. Christ and His Apostles were horribly persecuted. Bible believing Christians were massacred by the religious powerhouse of the middle ages (the popes of the dark ages). Christians were hunted down and persecuted by the early Muslims. The Russian Christians were massacred or starved to death by the Bolsheviks who ended up establishing Communism/Marxism.

Persecution throughout the ages has been a test of man's faith. Christians today and in the future will be "tested" just like all Christians have been since the death of Christ. There will be no "get-out-of-jail-free" card for future Christians. No free ride. Don't buy the rapture doctrine for it is misleading and a bit cruel. It's giving millions of Christians a false hope. I've literally heard family members say: "there's no reason for me to prepare for the tribulation because I will be raptured away." Sad!!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> ............. For them who believe in a "rapture" prior to the coming tribulation -- I like to remind them that Noah literally experienced his Great Tribulation but, because he prepared in advance through faith in God's Word, he was protected DURING that major event.............


The Word of God is flush with similar examples . . . Noah (and his family) went thru the flood . . . in the ark . . . they were not "raptured out".

Daniel spent the night in the den with the lions . . . protected by the hand of God . . . he was not "raptured out".

The 3 Hebrew children endured the flames of the furnace . . . walking around in there with Jesus . . . they were not "raptured out".

Lazarus spent 4 days in the grave . . . before Jesus came to raise him from the dead . . . he was not "raptured out".

The Christians who were fed to the lions in Rome . . . were not "raptured out".

Literally millions since have suffered torture and death at the hands of wicked men and wicked governments . . . they were not "raptured out".

We won't be either.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> The Word of God is flush with similar examples . . . Noah (and his family) went thru the flood . . . in the ark . . . they were not "raptured out".
> 
> Daniel spent the night in the den with the lions . . . protected by the hand of God . . . he was not "raptured out".
> 
> ...


^^^^^:vs_clap:^^^^^

If Christians would only read their Bibles they might stop trusting "the doctrines of men."


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ActionJackson said:


> Yes. I do believe we're VERY close to the end times as described in the Bible. Revelation promises that the Great Tribulation would last 7 years but for the sake of "the elect" (the chosen) those days will be shortened to 3.5 years (a time, times, and half a time). The book of Matthew promises that it will be "like the days of Noah." Noah's flood literally cleansed the entire earth of them who rejected God. Only one, single faithful family was "saved" during that tribulation and that was Noah and his immediate family.
> 
> For them who believe in a "rapture" prior to the coming tribulation -- I like to remind them that Noah literally experienced his Great Tribulation but, because he prepared in advance through faith in God's Word, he was protected DURING that major event. The difference between his Tribulation and the Tribulation to come is that the earth was cleansed with water in his time. The future Tribulation will be a cleansing with fire.
> 
> Prepare our hearts and minds in Christ. He and His angels are our ONLY hope. No man will save us. No amount of voting for the GOP will save us. Starting a third party won't save us. We can only be saved by faith and belief in Jesus Christ. There is no other "door" that will lead us to His Kingdom.


I like this post but would argue there will not be 7 years of tribulation... There will be 3 1/2 years +- of Satan's tribulation and then 3 1/2 years +- of God's Wrath


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like this post but would argue there will not be 7 years of tribulation... There will be 3 1/2 years +- of Satan's tribulation and then 3 1/2 years +- of God's Wrath


Say it however you wish but it will be 7 years of not very pleasant experiences.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I like this post but would argue there will not be 7 years of tribulation... There will be 3 1/2 years +- of Satan's tribulation and then 3 1/2 years +- of God's Wrath


Puke and vomit . . . they are not the same words . . . but both kinda invoke the same "ugh" thoughts.

Tribulation and wrath . . . they're pretty much the same in my book. Especially since the church will still be here for both . . . being able to tell the difference will be about the same as figuring out where Johnny quit vomiting and started puking.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Puke and vomit . . . they are not the same words . . . but both kinda invoke the same "ugh" thoughts.
> 
> Tribulation and wrath . . . they're pretty much the same in my book. Especially since the church will still be here for both . . . being able to tell the difference will be about the same as figuring out where Johnny quit vomiting and started puking.
> 
> ...


I think we both have it right that there is no pretrib rapture.. but we disagree about the middle (me) versus the end (you)

Of course I am correct


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you read Danial 9, Matthew 24, Revelation 6 and draw a time line and put things in order as they happen... it is clear how the events fall...
> 
> The thing that will start the last 7 year period will be the confirming of a covenant (peace treaty?) with MANY for 1 seven
> 
> ...


_

A very pivotal point in future history is the moment a power (Government, Bureaucracy, etc.) requires mankind to accept a "mark" in order to buy or sell. When that happens we will know for a certainty that Tribulation is upon us. Folks who refuse the mark will be persecuted and banned from buying and selling in the public market. We'll have to rely on at least three things to survive this situation: hunt for our food; learn how to trade/barter; wait for God to send Manna from Heaven._


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

ActionJackson said:


> A very pivotal point in future history is the moment a power (Government, Bureaucracy, etc.) requires mankind to accept a "mark" in order to buy or sell. When that happens we will know for a certainty that Tribulation is upon us. Folks who refuse the mark will be persecuted and banned from buying and selling in the public market. We'll have to rely on at least three things to survive this situation: hunt for our food; learn how to trade/barter; wait for God to send Manna from Heaven.


Or we may be those in Rev. 20:4 "those who have been beheaded for their witness to Jesus and for the word of God, who had not worshipped the beast or his image, and had not received his mark"...... Its time to get right with God it's time to get real about Jesus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

allen530 said:


> Or we may be those in Rev. 20:4 "those who have been beheaded for their witness to Jesus and for the word of God, who had not worshipped the beast or his image, and had not received his mark"...... Its time to get right with God it's time to get real about Jesus!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont you believe we are gonna get raptured outta this place before things get too intense? Pre trib they call it. Now some are post and some mid and some dont hold with it at all.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Dont you believe we are gonna get raptured outta this place before things get too intense? Pre trib they call it. Now some are post and some mid and some dont hold with it at all.


Read Matthew 24 and see what comes before and after the tribulation.. and it will tell you when it will happen


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Read Matthew 24 and see what comes before and after the tribulation.. and it will tell you when it will happen


Glad somebody can pin it down. Thanks.


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Dont you believe we are gonna get raptured outta this place before things get too intense? Pre trib they call it. Now some are post and some mid and some dont hold with it at all.


Matthew 24:29 "Immediately after not before. Never found one scripture that says the church will not be here. If anyone knows of one please share. Read Revalations 20 4-5. John saw those in heaven who had not taken the mark and were killed and said this is the first resurrection. So if this is the first resurrection how can the church be raptured and the dead in Christ be resurrected first. How can you have a first before a first?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Read Matthew 24 and see what comes before and after the tribulation.. and it will tell you when it will happen


The wording of Matthew 24 is at best ambiguous . . . Paul and John pinned it to the mat and staked it down so it could not move.

Read this first: (my comments are in italics)

1 Thessalonians 4:16-17 (KJV) 
16 For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, *and with the trump of God*: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 
17 Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord. 
_Paul fully expected to be in the rapture . . . having written "we which are alive and remain" . . . _

Then get the timing on which trumpet we go out with:

1 Corinthians 15:52 (KJV) 
52 In a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, *at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound*, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed. 
_Again . . . Paul expected to be there . . . using the plural first person pronoun . . . "we" . . . _

AND . . . see how John corroborated the above texts:

Revelation 11:3 (KJV) 
3 And I will give power unto my two witnesses, and they shall prophesy a thousand two hundred and threescore days, clothed in sackcloth. 
_The last Christian prophets mentioned in the Bible . . . they were not raptured . . . they were here from the git go._
Revelation 11:7 (KJV) 
7 And when they shall have finished their testimony, the beast that ascendeth out of the bottomless pit shall make war against them, and shall overcome them, and kill them. 
Revelation 11:12 (KJV) 
12 And they heard a great voice from heaven saying unto them, Come up hither. And they ascended up to heaven in a cloud; and their enemies beheld them. 
_In case there was any doubt as to their affiliation . . . God called them up to heaven in the presence of the lost and the beast's congregation_
Revelation 11:14-15 (KJV) 
14 The second woe is past; and, behold, the third woe cometh quickly. 
15 And the seventh angel sounded; and there were great voices in heaven, saying, The kingdoms of this world are become the kingdoms of our Lord, and of his Christ; and he shall reign for ever and ever. 
_The 7th trumpet sounds just like Paul said it would . . . and those alive (one of the kingdoms) and those in the grave (another kingdom)_
Revelation 11:18 (KJV) 
18 And the nations were angry, and thy wrath is come, and the time of the dead, that they should be judged, and that thou shouldest give reward unto thy servants the prophets, and to the saints, and them that fear thy name, small and great; and shouldest destroy them which destroy the earth.

When it is laid out this straightforward . . . I don't understand other possibilities . . . but I will have to admit . . . an earlier rapture would probably be easier on this ol 76 yr old body . . . not really up to the scuffle that will be then.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Glad somebody can pin it down. Thanks.


Dont forget - this is the age of DECEPTION. Between digital, media, fake news, and social agendas. Jesus warned against deception a bunch. Just remember Revelation, that talks about a huge "falling away" 

ALso, don't let the Roman Catholic church trick you . They are behind at least SOME level of bible "rewrites" to make them seem less culpable (search results aren't hard to find)

"rapture."
watch out for that. I think there's merit in being skeptical of the Scofield Bible agenda, and you can look up that can o worms.
Suffice it to say, there are political forces at work on earth, and its hard to know who to trust. 
Stay frosty, my friends.


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

II Thessalonians 2:2-4 Paul says two things will happen before Jesus returns. There will be a great falling away and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition. The anti christ will sit in the temple of God and claim he is God. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Candlemass is coming up next Tuesday (Groundhog's Day). It's when traditional Catholics remember the presentation of Our Lord in the temple and the purification of Mary in the Temple. I like this painting of the event. See how Simeon is prophesying the bad news to Mary and Joseph? See how both their faces are in shadow. Maybe like ours...Maybe they're accepting the bad news--whatever comes--with complete trust in God, (like RPD said), knowing that the good news also comes with the bad, i.e., the redemption of all who trust in Jesus. Look at the old lady, Anna is freaking out at the news, lol. 








I have seen a candle lit.
I have watched the slow
Consuming of the strength of it
That a light may glow.

And I have thought upon a maid
that to the temple came
And offered all herself to be
Wax--to feed the flame.

Sr. Mary Catherine, O.S.U.

And thy own soul a sword shall pierce, that, out of many hearts, thoughts may be revealed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For me...

I see a PRE-WRATH catching away. But I understand how some see it at the end of the 7 years.

I DO NOT AND CAN NOT understand how anybody sees a per-tribulation catching away ... especially when the bible as clear as day says

Matt 24: 29 "Immediately after the tribulation of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light; the stars will fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken. 30 Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. 31 And He will send His angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and they will gather together His [d]elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> The wording of Matthew 24 is at best ambiguous . . .


Matthew is clear in laying out an order of events -after this, then this... nothing is ambiguous

the last trump you mention is at best ambiguous - it could be referring to the last call to repentance as in Rosh Hashanah // the feast of trumpets which Jesus never fulfilled YET

during the fest of trumps there are 100 trumpet blast... So it is the opinion of many the catching away will happen then... at the last trump that is sound during this feast... not when the last time a trumpet is every sounded

your view is that it will happen the last time a trumpet is ever blown

--------------------------

either way.... we are going to see some hard times.... I hope my read is right


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This wasn’t about pre-mod-post rapture. 
Not why I posted it. 

Who watched ALL of it before doing the Rapture bickering? 

I really need to think before I post.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> This wasn't about pre-mod-post rapture.
> Not why I posted it.
> 
> Who watched ALL of it before doing the Rapture bickering?
> ...


sorry it was 3 hours long


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> sorry it was 3 hours long


One hour! Church service!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One person listened for a few minutes, found a revealed mystery that he doesn’t see and sidetracked the thread. Afterwards, everyone followed that line of thought.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> One person listened for a few minutes, found a revealed mystery that he doesn't see and sidetracked the thread. Afterwards, everyone followed that line of thought.


well we did follow the line.............


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> One person listened for a few minutes, found a revealed mystery that he doesn't see and sidetracked the thread. Afterwards, everyone followed that line of thought.


I listened to it and I liked it, the guy laid things out pretty good. 
Revelation is an Unfathomable book in ways, there are things in it that are hard to grasp. 
But there is a blessing promised for those that do read it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> One person listened for a few minutes, found a revealed mystery that he doesn't see and sidetracked the thread. Afterwards, everyone followed that line of thought.


Not entirely true. I watched the whole thing. Granted I sped it up but at 1.5 speed you get it all, just a little faster.

I get it. If things don't get fixed quickly, we are entering the end times. But you need to understand that pre-mid-post rapture is just part of that. Most folks believe in a pre-trib rapture. They honestly believe that they will not have to go through the tribulations. Like others here, I think they will be unpleasantly surprised.

And tell me one thread here that didn't get off topic at one time or another????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Not entirely true. I watched the whole thing. Granted I sped it up but at 1.5 speed you get it all, just a little faster.
> 
> I get it. If things don't get fixed quickly, we are entering the end times. But you need to understand that pre-mid-post rapture is just part of that. Most folks believe in a pre-trib rapture. They honestly believe that they will not have to go through the tribulations. Like others here, I think they will be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> And tell me one thread here that didn't get off topic at one time or another????


Ok, I learned something. 1.5 speed. Didn't know that is a thing. Thanks!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ok, I learned something. 1.5 speed. Didn't know that is a thing. Thanks!


I was taught that by someone else. It makes long videos more tolerable. Most sites have it including rumble. Clouthub does not and I find that annoying.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

allen530 said:


> Or we may be those in Rev. 20:4 "those who have been beheaded for their witness to Jesus and for the word of God, who had not worshipped the beast or his image, and had not received his mark"...... Its time to get right with God it's time to get real about Jesus!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. If it ever gets to that point ... I'm going to take as many with me as I can. Not sure if that's a biblical reaction but it's most certainly a "fight or flight" reaction. I'm only human!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Agreed. If it ever gets to that point ... I'm going to take as many with me as I can. Not sure if that's a biblical reaction but it's most certainly a "fight or flight" reaction. I'm only human!


Jesus told his disciples to sell their coats and get swords . . . they took two with them to the garden . . . and Peter whacked ol Malchus' ear off with it . . . only getting told by Jesus to put up his sword . . .

The worst admonition from Jesus was "he that taketh the sword shall die by the sword". I can think of many many worse ways to exit stage left . . . and yeah . . . defending my family until I cannot any more . . . don't see one thing wrong with that . . . doubt the Lord does either. Anyway . . . I'll take my chances if it comes to my family and my friends. They are worth every thing to me . . . and I'll stop as many as I can from hurting them.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> This wasn't about pre-mod-post rapture.
> Not why I posted it.
> 
> Who watched ALL of it before doing the Rapture bickering?
> ...


OK . . . guilty as charged . . . but I did go back to determine if my quick opinion was correct.

It was . . . is . . . and unless the feller changes his theology . . . it will be for a long time.

There are many things about the "end of time" that can be interpreted different ways . . . and many of them are neither here nor there.

An example is the discussion about Israel taking up the lamb sacrifice (killing and bleeding it out) every morning and every evening as they re-open the 3rd temple. Some say it will happen . . . some say it won't. Quite honestly . . . it doesn't make a hill of beans difference to the born again Christian.

The timing of the rapture means everything . . . I'll say it again . . . *EVERYTHING*.

Many are going to follow that man and his teachings . . . and when the tribulation is upon us . . . or later the wrath is upon the world . . . lots of those same "many" are going to fall out (the great falling away) . . . because they followed the wrong teaching . . . followed a man . . . did not read their Bible . . . did not pray for understanding.

Let me state it emphatically . . . the last trumpet sounds . . . 1 thru 6 are listed in chapters 8, 9, and 10 . . . the first . . . the second . . . the third . . . and finally and angel announces that the last trumpet will sound: Revelation 10:7 But in the days of the voice of the seventh angel, when he shall begin to sound, the mystery of God should be finished, as he hath declared to his servants the prophets.

That defines the trumpet being blown in Revelation 11:15 And the seventh angel sounded; and there were great voices in heaven, saying, The kingdoms of this world are become the kingdoms of our Lord, and of his Christ; and he shall reign for ever and ever.

Believing with all their heart a false narrative of an early rapture . . . will cause many to be lost as they cannot see the folly of their understanding.

I truly wish there were another way to say it . . . but the rapture is the ONE THING people have to get straight . . . or they seriously stand ready to fall off the edge of the theological cliff . . . into an abyss of confusion and demagoguery.

IT is the LAST THING done before time as we know it stops . . . there is no more Earth as we know it . . . life as we know it . . . and that cocky little dude in the video up front has the wrong slant on it . . . PERIOD. He has some good ideas . . . some interesting observations . . . but watching butterflies in the field while sitting in the outhouse doesn't get the job done you went there for. Pay attention to what is important . . . the rest is fluff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Jesus told his disciples to sell their coats and get swords . . . they took two with them to the garden . . . and Peter whacked ol Malchus' ear off with it . . . only getting told by Jesus to put up his sword . . .
> 
> The worst admonition from Jesus was "he that taketh the sword shall die by the sword". I can think of many many worse ways to exit stage left . . . and yeah . . . defending my family until I cannot any more . . . don't see one thing wrong with that . . . doubt the Lord does either. Anyway . . . I'll take my chances if it comes to my family and my friends. They are worth every thing to me . . . and I'll stop as many as I can from hurting them.
> 
> ...


I believe Jesus did that more to save Peter's life than any other reason. They had 2 swords between them and were opposing a group of professional soldiers. There would have been no contest, the disciples would have quickly been slain.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> The timing of the rapture means everything . . . I'll say it again . . . *EVERYTHING*.
> 
> Many are going to follow that man and his teachings . . . and when the tribulation is upon us . . . or later the wrath is upon the world . . . lots of those same "many" are going to fall out (the great falling away) . . . because they followed the wrong teaching . . . followed a man . . . did not read their Bible . . . did not pray for understanding.
> 
> ...


One Bible teacher I happen to like but disagree with on a couple of things says that the reason he believes in pre-trib is because after the seven letters the church isn't mentioned again. Yeah, this is a point where we disagree.

No where in the Bible is there talk of a pre-trib rapture. I've read it through a number of times and still can't find it. @dwight55 I agree totally with your assessment. I too believe that is the reason Revelation talks about the great falling away. These same people who think they shouldn't have to deal with it will probably be the ones cursing God. The fact is they put themselves in that position, not God.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> One Bible teacher I happen to like but disagree with on a couple of things says that the reason he believes in pre-trib is because after the seven letters the church isn't mentioned again. Yeah, this is a point where we disagree.
> 
> No where in the Bible is there talk of a pre-trib rapture. I've read it through a number of times and still can't find it. @dwight55 I agree totally with your assessment. I too believe that is the reason Revelation talks about the great falling away. These same people who think they shouldn't have to deal with it will probably be the ones cursing God. The fact is they put themselves in that position, not God.


Actually, there are many, many things in the Bible that asserts that pre-trib catching away is correct, but you may believe as you see right. 
It is clear that there are two parts of the Tribulation. Smoke the "world" and deal with the Jews. Christians aren't a part of the agenda, except for those who realize that they were wrong and maintain that position until death.

Paul said we (Christians) aren't meant to face God's wrath. It isn't meant for us. If you want it, maybe God will allow you to face it if you ask Him; I don't know. Me? I've studied all sides. Pre, mid as well as post. Post is moronic. Mid can almost make sense but pre makes the best sense, considering the reason why God does what He does in the end days.

Now, to be clear. I didn't post this to start yet another argument over Rapture. Seriously, has anyone's mind's been changed about that topic? I doubt it. Dwight zeroed in on one thing and one thing only. I guess I was hoping that he and others could get past that and look at the rest of the video. I guess I was wrong. My apologies.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Actually, there are many, many things in the Bible that asserts that pre-trib catching away is correct, but you may believe as you see right.
> It is clear that there are two parts of the Tribulation. Smoke the "world" and deal with the Jews. Christians aren't a part of the agenda, except for those who realize that they were wrong and maintain that position until death.
> 
> Paul said we (Christians) aren't meant to face God's wrath. It isn't meant for us. If you want it, maybe God will allow you to face it if you ask Him; I don't know. Me? I've studied all sides. Pre, mid as well as post. Post is moronic. Mid can almost make sense but pre makes the best sense, considering the reason why God does what He does in the end days.
> ...


No argument. Actually I hope you are correct, it will save me and mine a lot of grief. I see innuendo but no real facts. From my perspective, I am prepared for and expect post, if pre happens then I will be very happy. Like they say, prepare for the worst but hope for the best.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> No argument. Actually I hope you are correct, it will save me and mine a lot of grief. I see innuendo but no real facts. From my perspective, I am prepared for and expect post, if pre happens then I will be very happy. Like they say, prepare for the worst but hope for the best.


I'm not preparing for pre, but I am hoping my preps will be used by those who didn't believe until they saw the Rapture and realized Jesus is actually King. After all, they'll need to eat until they are beheaded.

Either way, the video's central point wasn't Rapture but where we seem to be on the timeline.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm not preparing for pre, but I am hoping my preps will be used by those who didn't believe until they saw the Rapture and realized Jesus is actually King. After all, they'll need to eat until they are beheaded.
> 
> *Either way, the video's central point wasn't Rapture but where we seem to be on the timeline*.


Yeah I got that and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm not preparing for pre, but I am hoping my preps will be used by those who didn't believe until they saw the Rapture and realized Jesus is actually King. After all, they'll need to eat until they are beheaded.
> 
> Either way, the video's central point wasn't Rapture but where we seem to be on the timeline.


After I found out about 1.5 times . . . I went back and went thru the entire message . . . and yes. . . . give him that part of what is due his speech . . . we are closer than we ever were . . . and things are looking bad for our position on the time line.

However . . . he blatantly leaves out one point that is totally 100% required before the time line of the end times can really get with it.

In a spiritual sense . . . speaking of the end times . . . the most important word to know and understand is "rapture".

In the physical sense . . . speaking of the end times . . . the most important word to know and understand is *"TEMPLE"*

All of the preparations God has put in place for the end times are on hold right now . . . NOTHING of any real consequence will or even CAN happen until the temple becomes reality.

it has to be there to be measured against the measurements John gave us in Revelation 11 . . .

It has to be there for the beast to walk into it and defile it . . .

It has to be there so that the daily sacrifice in the middle of the 7 years can be stopped . . .

YES . . . some things are prepared . . . ready . . . and could be used . . . but it is like some of the ammo used on D day on the beaches of Normandy . . . made in 1942 or 1943 or earlier 1944 . . . but were not put into play until 6 June 1944. Their time line was on hold until THAT DAY came.

The end of time . . . time line . . . is on hold waiting for the temple.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I was taught that by someone else. It makes long videos more tolerable. Most sites have it including rumble. Clouthub does not and I find that annoying.


Ever listened to @*Denton* and @*Sasquatch* on 2.0? :devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Ever listened to @*Denton* and @*Sasquatch* on 2.0? :devil:


I haven't figured out how to change the speed on Podomatic.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

inceptor said:


> I believe Jesus did that more to save Peter's life than any other reason. They had 2 swords between them and were opposing a group of professional soldiers. There would have been no contest, the disciples would have quickly been slain.


Without looking it up in Luke, One sword was "enough"


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Actually, there are many, many things in the Bible that asserts that pre-trib catching away is correct, .


Actually there are many things that people might infer a pre-trib catching away from but honestly friend.- they also have to offer lots of explanations and twisting

the bible will answe these questions if you honestly ask them and seek the answer

1. What event starts the 70th week of Danial? (The last week of human existence)

2. What event happens in the middle of that week?

3. What events happen before and what events happen after the middle?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a thought that will drive some crazy... What is holding back the antichrist - It is not the Holy Spirit.. It is the Angel Michael

Daniel 12
The End Times

12 "At that time Michael, the great prince who protects your people, will arise. There will be a time of distress such as has not happened from the beginning of nations until then. But at that time your people-everyone whose name is found written in the book-will be delivered. 2 Multitudes who sleep in the dust of the earth will awake: some to everlasting life, others to shame and everlasting contempt.


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

The tribulation period is 42 months not seven years. In the middle of the 7 year covenant the anti christ will break the covenant and then the tribulation period begins. The tribulation is Satans wrath- Rev. 12:12 ... “woe to the inhabitants of the earth and sea! For the devil has come down to you having great wrath, because he knows that he has a short time.” God’s wrath begins in chapter15 :1 ...”seven angels having the seven last plagues, for in them the wrath of God is complete.” Scripture says we are not appointed to God’s wrath this is the end wrath on the world. This wrath is after the harvest of the world. Just like God’s protection on Noah his family and Lot and his family and others we will be protected if it his will for us too still be here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

allen530 said:


> The tribulation period is 42 months not seven years. In the middle of the 7 year covenant the anti christ will break the covenant and then the tribulation period begins. The tribulation is Satans wrath- Rev. 12:12 ... "woe to the inhabitants of the earth and sea! For the devil has come down to you having great wrath, because he knows that he has a short time." God's wrath begins in chapter15 :1 ..."seven angels having the seven last plagues, for in them the wrath of God is complete." Scripture says we are not appointed to God's wrath this is the end wrath on the world. This wrath is after the harvest of the world. Just like God's protection on Noah his family and Lot and his family and others we will be protected if it his will for us too still be here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, you can state this anyway you want but it's still going to be 7 years that won't be a whole lot of fun. And the second half of that will be even less fun.


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

I agree with you not going to be any fun at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Again, you can state this anyway you want but it's still going to be 7 years that won't be a whole lot of fun. And the second half of that will be even less fun.


the issue is.. you have to separate what Satan and God are doing. The whole - calling good evil and calling evil good thing.

Satan's tribulation on the believers and God's wrath being poured out on unbelievers will be 2 different things.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually there are many things that people might infer a pre-trib catching away from but honestly friend.- they also have to offer lots of explanations and twisting
> 
> the bible will answe these questions if you honestly ask them and seek the answer
> 
> ...


Sounds a little Catholic to the untrained eye. lol. Us old Protestants think its the Holy Spirit who retrains till He leaves and lets the anti Christ do his thing..but divergent views are nice on issues that cant send a person to Hell for getting it wrong.


----------



## allen530 (May 6, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually there are many things that people might infer a pre-trib catching away from but honestly friend.- they also have to offer lots of explanations and twisting
> 
> the bible will answe these questions if you honestly ask them and seek the answer
> 
> ...


I agree Michael is the one holding back the anti- Christ not the Holy Spirit. Michael is the protector of Israel and also Michael is the one who throws Satan out of heaven.Rev.12:7-9

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds a little Catholic to the untrained eye. lol. Us old Protestants think its the Holy Spirit who retrains till He leaves and lets the anti Christ do his thing..but divergent views are nice on issues that cant send a person to Hell for getting it wrong.


I am an old Protestant. But I have also been studying the bible for several decades.

and I can tell you this.. there will only be "ONE" TIME OF TROUBLE like never before or after

Matt 24:21 For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until now--and never to be equaled again.

and that time of trouble will start when Michael stands up / stands aside

Dan 12 "At that time Michael, the great prince who protects your people, will arise. There will be a *time of distress such as has not happened from the beginning of nations until then.* But at that time your people-everyone whose name is found written in the book-will be delivered. 2 Multitudes who sleep in the dust of the earth will awake: some to everlasting life, others to shame and everlasting contempt

all followers of Christ have the holy spirit.. and there will be people here who came to faith after the rapture...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> the issue is.. you have to separate what Satan and God are doing. The whole - calling good evil and calling evil good thing.
> 
> Satan's tribulation on the believers and God's wrath being poured out on unbelievers will be 2 different things.


I got that a long time ago. People were complaining about the time. Each will have 3 1/2 years for a total of 7 years. Satan's time will be bad, God's time will be worse. Yup, this won't be any fun at all, no summer vacation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I hold firmly to the view, "God is liable to rearrange everybody's eschatology." To paraphrase one of my favorite old TV preachers. ..


----------

